# graphics card around 7k(max settings @ 1366*768)



## coldpowered (Jun 14, 2011)

My system configuration is 
motherboard : asus m2a vm
processor     : amd sempron 3400+
ram             : 1 gb ddr2 @ 667 mhz
hdd             : samsung 161 jj ( 2X160 GB IN RAID 0 ) 
monitor        : runs at 1366x768
PSU            :  450 W ( unkown brand shopkeeper gave it in exchange for my 
                    old PSU when i upgraded)

1. graphics card should be able to run upcoming games at full settings(x2 aa 
    not necessary though ) at the monitors resolution.
2. budget for graphics card around 7k
3. i shortlisted 6770 and 5770 ( whichever is better for the required )
4. ocassional multimonitor gaming at any playable settings.


PROCESSOR AND RAM CAN BE UPGRADED SO THAT IT HAS JUST ENOUGH POWER TO MATCH THE GPU AT MINIMUM COST.
MOTHERBOARD IS M2A VM i.e. am2 BASED

have to buy before 18nth of this month


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 14, 2011)

I will suggest you the 6770 for 7.1K+tax; but u really should be getting an upgrade of ur Power Supply if u want to run the Graphics Card. Atleast get
FSP Saga 500 W
or
Corsair CX 400 W


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 14, 2011)

processor & ram is too slow. upgrade them along with GPU. & yes anything over HD5670/6670 & you must get a good 400W or higher PSU.

if you are ready to spend on processor & ram also post total budget.


----------



## coldpowered (Jun 14, 2011)

yes i will buy fsp saga 2 500 w . is 6770 better in gaming performance than 5770, on hw compare 5770 has more memory performance.what is the real world performance.also suggest me processor and ram as well.

i want to spend the minimum on processor ans ram so that gpu doesnt get bottlenecked


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 14, 2011)

no difference in gaming performance. grab whichever you find cheaper or with some aftermarket cooler.

for proccy, Athlon II X4 635/640 & add another 2Gb DDR2 stick.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 14, 2011)

Your Semrpon processor actually doesn't satisfy the minimum criteria of any of the current games, leave the upcoming games.

Your motherboard supports all the Athlon II and Phenom II processors with 95W TDP. So get a Athlon II X3 445 @ 3.5K which is good to handle the current graphics card as well as to fulfill the modern games' requirement. For ram add another 2 GB stick @ 1.4K


----------



## coldpowered (Jun 14, 2011)

so will the trio athlonII X3 445, saphire 6770 flex edition and 3 GB ram at 800 mhz (or should i consider 4 GB in duall chanell mode) run all the current and upcoming titles at MAX POSSIBLE SETTINGS at 1366x768.

cpu and gpu or any other component will run at their full power i mean will there be any bottlenecking.


----------



## Skud (Jun 14, 2011)

Consider 4gb in dual channel. With a Athlon II X3 and a 6770 you can play most of the games at highest settings without AA at 13x7 res.

A X3 should not bottleneck a 6770.

First of all change your PSU.


----------



## coldpowered (Jun 14, 2011)

athlon II X3 445 is am3 based while my mobo is made for am2cpus. official site writes i will not be able to use full am3 features.will there be any performance loss in gaming or other apps.please explain in detail.

how is the memory speed of 6770 less than 5770 on "hw compare" if the hardware is similar.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 14, 2011)

well dude, the benchmarks and tests used in hwcompare doesn't come near to any real world tests by other experts. There wont be any difference in gaming. Grab a 6770 if you are really hype abt new series .



Cilus said:


> Get the MSI HD 5770. HD 6770 just has HD3D and Bluray3D support for 3D LCD Tvs (not monitor). So unless you are planning to spend another 80K -100K to get a 3D TV, HD 6770 is basically as good as HD 5770. Get the MSI one which has better cooler, like MSI Cyclone HD 5770.


----------



## Skud (Jun 14, 2011)

Your CPU is supported by your mobo. Check here:-

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS M2A-VM

And check this:- AM3 CPU in AM2+ Mobo = significant bottleneck or no? - CPUs - CPU-Components

Only difference might be the usage of different memories (DDR2/DDR3). You will get optimum performance for your system. So don't worry.


----------



## coldpowered (Jun 14, 2011)

please answer the proccy related ques. 6770 can suppprt 3 monitors (all of them with dvi connection without display port). i would use that feature.


----------



## Skud (Jun 14, 2011)

If you buy the flex edition only then. You will be OK with the proccy.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 14, 2011)

What is the total budget you have now for upgrade..????


----------



## coldpowered (Jun 14, 2011)

for gfx card 7k and i can buy athlon II X3 445(i will get the money for ram and proccy but not for gfx card)

suggest a brand for ram  compatible with the mobo,cpu and gpu alpng with frequency and model no.


----------



## Skud (Jun 14, 2011)

Every brand is compatible with your mobo. Don't worry.


----------



## jkultimate (Jun 14, 2011)

Upgrade your *PROCESSOR* and *POWERSUPPLY* first.
Upgrade it to *at least * AMD athlon ii x3 450 @ 3.0ghz or Intel core 2 duo e7500...
And upgrade the gpu to HD 6670  around 7k.
AND u should get a 500 watt PS.


----------



## Skud (Jun 14, 2011)

*@coldpowered:*

First mention if you can increase your budget. You need 4 things: CPU, RAM, PSU and GFX. So think accordingly.


----------



## coldpowered (Jun 14, 2011)

so i have settled for 

1. athlon II X3 445
2. saphire radeon hd 6770 flex edition 
3. kingston 4 GB (2x2GB in dual chanell)
4. fsp saga II 500 w

is this configuration perfect for my requirement ( i.e. gaming upcoming  games at full settings at 1366x768  resolution ) and budget


----------



## Skud (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah, if possible get Corsair XMS2 RAM. I think the Kingston ones are value RAMs. Otherwise its good and you can game at your res at high settings. No problems.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 15, 2011)

Skud, corsiar XMS2 rams are very costly now a days, costlier than their XMS3 counter parts. So Kingston Value rams will just do fine.


----------



## Skud (Jun 15, 2011)

What's the price difference? I have no idea. If it is huge, then better to stick with the Kingston.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 15, 2011)

^^It is huge. XMS2 2 GB modules are priced more than 4K and the 2X2 GB kit price is around 8K


----------



## Skud (Jun 15, 2011)

eh... Cilus, are you sure? Check this:-

Corsair DDR2 2GB Desktop Memory[RAM] - Model CM2X 2048-6400C5-G â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India

Even with tax & shipping it comes to less than 3.7k for 4gb.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 15, 2011)

Skud, thanks buddy for the price. That techsop.in is basically idiot and posted the price over there.
Actually there is two models of XMS for every type of ram. Currently what we  get @ 2.4K is the cheap version of the XMS3 4 GB model with just above average cooler whereas there are other two models of XMS3 with more overclocking potential and much better cooler.
The Corsair XMS3 DHX 2X2 GB DDR3 module will cost you 5K, twice the price of standard XMS3.

Here is the image. look at the physical difference.

*www.smcinternational.in/components/com_virtuemart/shop_image/product/Corsair_TW3X4G13_4d33d8203e5f3.jpg


----------



## Skud (Jun 15, 2011)

hmmm...

so in the end, OP can go for XMS2, if available, or not?


----------



## coldpowered (Jun 15, 2011)

i am gonna buy kingston ram 4 GB in dual chanell, that would be enough i guess.


----------



## Skud (Jun 15, 2011)

matter settled


----------

